# DNP advice



## DarkV01d (Nov 10, 2017)

Should be starting my third run of DNP in the next month or so. 
First time I was a bit heavy around 300 at 6’3”. I did it against most advice and surprisingly it worked I stuck to lower doses (200/day) for 21 days and lost about 14 pounds. 
Then I waited about a year after losing more weight hit a 4 month standstill (was around 260) and did a 14 day run. After day 3 I jumped up to double the dose. Lost about 10 pounds. Wanted advice on max dosage and length of time. 
Currently I’m around 210 17% bf hitting the gym 5x a week (I already have a basic workout regiment in place for when I am on and food planned out). 
But any advice???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2017)

A low dose but longer duration tends to be the best bet between sides versus benefits. 200 to 300 per day for 30 to 45 days. And coming into the cold season it's just in time to save on your heating bill.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 10, 2017)

The best advice I can give you is just keep diet in check and stay in a calorie deficit. Honestly the first two times you ran it you should of lost more weight than u did which makes me think your diet wasn't the best.
Start low with say 200mg/week for first week. Second week up dose to 400. You can run for up to 4 weeks with no problem. Keep your vegetable and water intake up as this will help with cramps. I drink v8 and seems to help quite a bit when I run it. 
Lift hard in the gym and if you do cardio just be careful to not over heat while doing it. Again hydrate hydrate. 
Good luck


----------



## PFM (Nov 10, 2017)

Stop bouncing yourself around and get your diet in check.


----------



## DarkV01d (Nov 10, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> The best advice I can give you is just keep diet in check and stay in a calorie deficit. Honestly the first two times you ran it you should of lost more weight than u did which makes me think your diet wasn't the best.
> Start low with say 200mg/week for first week. Second week up dose to 400. You can run for up to 4 weeks with no problem. Keep your vegetable and water intake up as this will help with cramps. I drink v8 and seems to help quite a bit when I run it.
> Lift hard in the gym and if you do cardio just be careful to not over heat while doing it. Again hydrate hydrate.
> Good luck



I think my main issue with the first two times were that I didn’t work out. The first time I definitely had some food issues thinking that I could eat any and everything I wanted. Second time I didn’t work out like I should have but my diet was much better.


----------



## DarkV01d (Nov 10, 2017)

PFM said:


> Stop bouncing yourself around and get your diet in check.



Diet is definitely in check and has been for a while.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 10, 2017)

DarkV01d said:


> I think my main issue with the first two times were that I didn’t work out. The first time I definitely had some food issues thinking that I could eat any and everything I wanted. Second time I didn’t work out like I should have but my diet was much better.


Ah I see. Ya a lot of ppl think cuz they take so it's a food free for all lol. Now that you're lifting and your diet is in check you will see much better results


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 11, 2017)

Aint no expert but I have tried it at around the same weight but higher bf (23%). 500mg, 19 days. dropped from 205 to 180 ( a week after the last dose)


----------



## Whey2big (Nov 12, 2017)

Good luck on your journey brother


----------



## DarkV01d (Nov 12, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Aint no expert but I have tried it at around the same weight but higher bf (23%). 500mg, 19 days. dropped from 205 to 180 ( a week after the last dose)



Wow that is pretty good. Was that on a strict diet and exercise plan.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 12, 2017)

DarkV01d said:


> Wow that is pretty good. Was that on a strict diet and exercise plan.


I tried to keep diet in check, but on 500mg it is too much, I focused on generally eating more protein. Although DNP doesn't cause *Catabolism*  I made sure I ate enough protein so my body doesnt go after muscle. You will crave sugar like a mad man on higher doses. Other than that I didnt really count calories or watch my macros, I just knew when I have had too much food lol.
I was taking the train daily and people were wearing thick jackets and I was dripping sweat in shorts and a tshirt.
The good thing is that the heat makes you hate food and you just crave sugary drinks so I would recommend diet sodas.


----------



## DarkV01d (Nov 13, 2017)

Accidental post


----------



## DarkV01d (Nov 13, 2017)

Slight problem looked at my supply figured out I only have enough for 2 weeks at 250 or 1 week at 500... should I still look to do the low dose or do the higher dose for 1 week?


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 13, 2017)

Do the low dose for two. Sides will be more manageable. Stay in a calorie deficit and train your ass off. You'll see results


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 17, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Aint no expert but I have tried it at around the same weight but higher bf (23%). 500mg, 19 days. dropped from 205 to 180 ( a week after the last dose)




How many Bodyfat you have lost when you have lost 15lbs, after cycle.

From 23% to 18% or which?

thanks


----------

